
Dutch Supreme Court mandates government to reduce emissions by 25% within 2020 - riffraff
https://apnews.com/5534fe18ac5352ba43c74c9a64d6a20a
======
Bostonian
The judges are legislating and should not be. Whether and how much to cut
emissions should be decided by elected officials.

